# Longest Car/Locomotive



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

What is the longest car/locomotive you have heard of?
The longest i can think of off the top of my head is some of the heavy weight passenger cars at something like 2 1/5 feet.

Scott


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The USA Big Boy is about 57 inches long (almost 5 feet!). Aristo heavyweight and smoothside passenger cars are both about 31 inches. The USA aluminum passenger cars are a couple of inches longer. All of the Aristo 6 axle diesels (SD45, Dash 9 and E-8) run about 30 inches. 

-Brian


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the longest diesel would be the USA PA unit. 

The matching passenger cars would be the longest cars.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the minimum radius that the 5' USA Bigboy can take lol. I am just curious and couldnt find this information on the web.

-Andrew


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

16' diameter is minimum for this beast.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The Min radius of the Accurcraft Big Boy is 10'.  Seeing as the USA is a bit bigger, I'd guess 12' is safe, though that is the size loco you'd want to see rounding a 40' curve


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah thanks for the replies. 5 feet is very long.


My next question would be, what has the longest rigid wheelbase you can think of? For example, my bachmann big hauler has a rigid wheel base of about 6 inches.
THe questions at this point are mearly for my own curiosity.

Scott


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

My B&O "big 6" (2-10-2) ought to be a candidate for that with about a 9" wheelbase... 
Of course with the lateral axle motion of these things, there isn't really any such thing 
as a "rigid" frame anyway...
Paul R...


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

and there's David Barrington Holt's La Gobernada











I know I have seen finished pictures of this project but they are not on his website - 4largescale.com/holt/index.htm


-Brian


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, where did that D&RG tender come from?? thought old El Goby was strictly a CP-SP fiasco
that had a very short life due to its short-comings... hehe
Paul R...


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

altterain, 

Thats one long locomotive. 

Thanks for the comments all, 
Scott


----------

